# What this forum is about



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

I do apologize for not being on the board more latley but with spring here there is much work that need done and I just dont have much time.

To clarify why this board is here and what it is about:

I started in to meat rabbits a few years ago and honestly did not have much knowledge on the meat rabbit industry. I joined any and all rabbit groups wanting to learn as much as I could. Some boards were deffinatley "pet boards" and did not look highly on the meat industy. Needless to say, these groups were not for me.

Other boards "proclaimed" to be "meat rabbit" boards but so many times everything but rabbits were being discussed. Being a "newbie" I wanted info on rabbits not goats or what ever else they were discussing. When I complained about it I was kicked off the board.  

This is how this board came to exist. Since I could not find a good rabbit board I created my own. Originally it was hosted under another server but when countryside moved [now homesteading] I moved along with them.

Any one that wants info on rabbits [for meat] is welcome to post here. I believe that even if you are raising rabbits for your own food source that would be "for profit" as this helps lower your grocery bill. Small scale producers are welcome as well as large producers.

What I DONT want is my pet bunny did this kind of posts. There are many forums geared towards that. This is for meat rabbit production.

I also want people to do their homework. There is tons of info online. I would recommend that any one interested in meat rabbits join the PRMA http://www.prma.org/

This board has always been one where little or know moderation needs to be done and I intend to keep it that way.


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

Tracy- 

Your title of the forum says: "Raising Rabbits for Profit"
What this forum is about: Just what it says 

"For profit" includes raising for wool, or breeding for pets, etc and does not clearly warn folks that you really mean "raising rabbits for meat".

Changing the title to "Raising rabbits for meat" would make it clear and less likely innocents will wander in.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Thank you minnikin1 for pointing this out. You are correct as there are other means of "profit" then just meat. Let me clarify my other post. Any one that is interested in the rabbit industry can post. But this is primarily geared towards the meat industry.


----------



## quirkyladyg (Oct 7, 2004)

hi i just regestered yesterday...oops didnt realize this was a meat raising board. Not that I'm offended, its just not for me (i get too attached to them). could you please point me in the right direction for a good rabbit board that would suit my needs. This is the only board I've run into! I'm a little "search on the net " illiterate!


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

hello...

try http://groups.yahoo.com put what ever you are looking for into their search. You will find hundreds of groups you can join. 

try http://groups.yahoo.com/group/ShowBunnyList if nothing more they can direct you to a list you will like.


----------



## quirkyladyg (Oct 7, 2004)

thanks, that was very helpful, think I found a place I actualy belong. lol.
I shall quietly take my leave now.


----------



## Sinenian (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks, Tracy!

I have a question though;
I am raising rabbits for profit (& enjoyment).
Althought I raise mine to sell as pets - I know this post said this was mainly geared towards meet production but are my posts welcome?

I know I will be interested in marketing stratagies, selling to pet store vs. selling as a breeder, etc. Which is related to raising for profit.

So my question is, are my posts welcome here?

Thanks a lot for creating this board. Even if my type of posts aren't welcome here, I know this'll be much help once I advance to meat breeds! :sing:


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Sinenian said:


> Thanks, Tracy!
> 
> I have a question though;
> I am raising rabbits for profit (& enjoyment).
> ...


Hi Greg,

You are welcome to post. What I dont want is "my pet bunny did this" kind of threads. There are many boards around for pet rabbits. There are people on this board that sell for the pet market as s well as meat.


----------



## Sinenian (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks, Tracy.


----------



## tomorrowschild (Apr 27, 2005)

And, in the regard to profit, I hope there are some out there who have a "wormery/rabbitry" going!
That'd be raising the rabbits for profit, whether to sell them on the hoof for pets or meat, or to sell just as meat, or the wool, etc., but to have them to poop over your wormbeds. The worms then give you a second line of profit in selling a terrific garden supplement/fertilizer/potting soil.
I also hope this idea is not out of line with the thread!


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I live in Northwest Washington State and I am interested in obtaining two or three rabbit cages cheap or free, can anyone help me out? You did say this was all about raising rabbits for profit and cheap overhead is part of the profit margin. After I obtain cages I will be interested in obtaining a good "Californian" buck and a good "New Zealand" doe. I have had good results with this combination years ago. If anyone is reading this from N.W. WA. and has any of these items just let me know. I have some very nice honey to trade if you are interested or I guess I could use nasty old money. 

Thank you, --------- Philbee


----------



## smwon (Aug 16, 2006)

I posted about a chicken/rabbit/goat barn... the rabbits are to eat though. I moved it over into the goat thread. Maybe I shoulda put it in general or someplace.


----------



## BlueFlames (May 28, 2006)

I was considering it, but after doing some homework, One of the agriculture
depts of a college had a paper that said that two people rasing 100,000
rabbits a year could net a $13,000 profit.

at 40 hours a week for two people that comes to $3.12 a hour before taxes.
and I didn't figure that two people could raise that many rabbits a year and only put in 40 hours a week.
So I put off raising rabbits.

I couldn't figure out how to break even on a few for meat for the table.
a cage even home made is about $50 each. even if you raised 10 rabbits
in it, plus food that would be about a $10 meal....


----------



## jode (Oct 24, 2007)

That latest post about how many rabbits it takes to make a certain amount of money (while controversial, and tough to preceisely estimate) is the EXACT sort of post that I would expect to see in a forum titled "raising rabbits for profit." Interesting that nobody has bothered to respond to it?


----------



## Michael Leferink (Jul 12, 2003)

jode,

Speaking only for myself, the reason I did not respond to BlueFlames post is because I did not see it. This thread is here to explain what this forum is about. If BlueFlames had started a new thread, I would have noticed it and responded. I and others have responded to these questions in previous posts. If you or BlueFlames would like to repost the questions, please start a new tread and I will be happy to answer as best I can.

MikeL


----------



## jode (Oct 24, 2007)

10-4, and I apologize for the lack of tact. I read you loud and clear. I was just curious why nobody had responded. I feel you though. Over and out. 

I'll see if I can dig up one of those other posts (since I actually find it to be a provocative topic) as I am sure there are more than one ways to skin a.....rabbit.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Hey Tracy,

I was hoping that you would discuss some of the dynamics of your colony system.. pen size, number of does in a pen, bedding, cleanout schedule, etc.
Any chance we could get you to do that?

.


----------



## sherekin1261 (Mar 17, 2004)

HI all,

I have been absent for a while and hope I am not out of line here? My husband and I are starting a rabbit farm for both Human and pet consumption. We have a buyer for as many meat rabbits that we can raise ( takes them live) and we also have a decent raw pet food market. Problem is, its hard to find good breeding stock!! Any ideas? I dont mean to offend anyone with our marketing but this IS pretty profitable.

Thanks

Shere


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

I would recommend those interested in "Standards Based Rabbit Breeding" look @ www.arba.net (the American Rabbit Breeders Association) 

Many of the breeds in the standards are classified as "meat" rabbits. I have found over the years that "rabbit breeders" do raise their rabbits for a variety of reasons. Their primary reason is for continuation of their breed standard! Short of the "micro breeds" rabbits are raised for multi-production reasons! Personally we prefer the "multi purpose breeds" 

A French Angora is just a "New Zealand" with long hair. Giant Angora's are derived from Flemish Giants (actually to big, grow to slow to be a true meat rabbit), French Lops, and French Angora's . 

English are of "small breed" rabbits, but still are a rabbit, (only ~6# tho) 

The number of rabbitrys that are "butcher only" is NOT VERY LARGE. As someone else noted, VERY LARGE SCALE production is needed for profit (if you are lucky). Much like hogs, and cattle, IMHO.

I suppose the Angora Breeders can move over to "fiber arts" but many of the other rabbit breeders will miss the benefit of our years of breeding experience.

I'm personally not "allowed" to butcher our rabbits. We do raise them to "Breed Standards" and do sell them to other breeders, spinners, and others wishing to have a bunny. 

IMHO of course (in my humble opinion)


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I saw an ad on Craigslist today for 10 free rabbit cages, complete with 10 free rabbits, water bottles, feed, etc.. But it's in Ohio. I didn't contact them, so I have no idea what kind of rabbits they are, or where the person lives. I would think that the 10 free cages alone would be a pretty good find. 
Ohio folks, click on the "free" link, and you'll find find it in there. Hope this works out for somebody.


----------



## babalubird (Jul 7, 2009)

This is a long overdue answer to prayer. I have been desperately trying to find a way to add to our income as Hubby is only one working now. I used to raise rabbits for the pet market so feel like it's about the only thing I can bring to the table where I have some experience and success as we search for a way to make our little 16 acres pay, which we share with 4 horses.:hobbyhors

I didn't find the pet rabbit industry very profitable so I'm hoping the meat rabbit offers more opportunities.

I have constantly been told you can't make any income or profit raising rabbits, so I'm hoping you and others here can teach me differently and how to do so.

I have started raising some red wigglers as well and am interested in learning how to combine the two as well for profit.

Our farm is in central Texas. We don't live there yet so I'm in the learning and planning stage. I found one meat processor listed in Fort Worth, but when push came to shove, I never could get the guy to return my phone calls. So I don't know if it's just an idea they were toying with 

Thanks again, Tracy!I'm hoping to learn a lot here.:bow:

Connie


----------



## dlwelch (Aug 26, 2002)

babalubird said:


> Our farm is in central Texas. We don't live there yet so I'm in the learning and planning stage. I found one meat processor listed in Fort Worth, but when push came to shove, I never could get the guy to return my phone calls. So I don't know if it's just an idea they were toying with
> 
> Thanks again, Tracy!I'm hoping to learn a lot here.:bow:
> 
> Connie


By chance, are you referring to Animal Works in Fort Worth?

If so, I don't believe you will find that very profitable. They
are not a "processor". They supply feeders for reptiles. In order
to sell to them, you need to dispatch, package and deliver the
frozen rabbit. They will pay about a $1.00/lb which will barely
cover feed expense! 

Someone is presently exploring the feasibility of a processing station in
Central Texas. A few details are posted in the "News Corner"
on my website forum. If you have questions, go to my website and
send me an e-mail. 

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

I have noticed fiber buns are really different than meat buns since fiber buns are usually not eaten but yet they are for profit in fiber. 
The concentration on fiber buns isnt size , weight, and turn over, its all about breeding for that wonderful wool which is where all the value is.

So they are both for profit but are raised and tended to totally different!
Its like Angora goats vrs dairy or meat..all for gain but all different in care and perspective.


----------



## General Brown (Jan 10, 2008)

*What I DONT want is my pet bunny did this kind of posts. There are many forums geared towards that. This is for meat rabbit production.*

Hopefully you are still with us.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

Tracy is still with us - she checks in as often as her busy schedule allows ...and trusts that we will self moderate to some extent
has a post or thread recently offended you?


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

> This is for meat rabbit production.*


there are numerous ways of making profit off of rabbits
- sales from showing, fur/fibre, meat, pet sales, animal food and possibly others I have consider (feet, tails, ears etc).


----------

